# Hello from New Jersey



## tangent (Feb 19, 2014)

I am a software developer living in south Jersey. My hobbies include building remote control aircraft models, and occasionally flying them . That does not seem to burn a big enough hole in my pocket so I decide to pursue my bigger dream, sailing. I am a complete newbie.

I plan to take ASA 101 as soon as the school nearby is opened. I will be looking to buy a sailboat. In fact I bump into sailnet while browsing some boat sale websites. This looks like a great forum and I look forward to learning tons of knowledge here.

Thank you for reading this.


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. You'll certainly found the right place to be given lots of inspiration to follow your dream.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome! There are a lot of us in the NJ area. Where in South Jersey are you? I lived in the Blackwood and Vineland areas for a lot of my childhood.


----------



## ChristinaO (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Tangent

I'm also new to Sailnet and from New Jersey - Monmouth county. Looking to buy a boat this spring and keep it just off Barnegat Bay. We took the ASA 101 class last summer and are hooked!

Looking forward to meeting more Jersey sailors on this forum! 

Christina


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Christina, BB is a great place to be. (sorry, bad joke, but it was serious!) We were there for part of last season and I liked sailing there. I'm looking forward to splashing soon!


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

Ah, New Jersey.


----------



## ChristinaO (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks Jimgo and Chip. Looking forward to finding the cools spots to anchor with our teenagers and dogs. First I have to find my boat tho....


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Tice's shoal.

As for the boat part, well...you can always start a separate thread and get feedback.


----------



## tangent (Feb 19, 2014)

FinallySailing, jimgo, Christina, chip,
Thank you all for replying. I live near Cherry Hill, much closer to Delaware river than to the shore. Can't wait to take the sailing class.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

Ahoy Tangent.. I think I am further south in South Jersey than most.. outside of Atlantic City here. Welcome aboard!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Tangent, you're in a great location. Easy access to the river or the bays/ocean. Where will you be taking the class?


----------



## tangent (Feb 19, 2014)

Jim, the school I plan to sign up with is called New Jersey Sailing School at Brick, NJ. I found it on ASA's website.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool. I went to Barnegat Bay Sailing School in Bayville. Great folks.

I now have a small boat on Barnegat Bay and also crew on a couple race boats, one on Barnegat and another on the Delaware River, up in Burlington. Sailing is awesome, and (although I have nothing to compare it to, directly) NJ isn't a bad place to learn. Except when the bay freezes and the river fills with ice and it snows every day.


----------



## tangent (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks, chip. I looked up Barnegat Bay Sailing School and found it to be a better place, the bay area is much wider. I will call them tomorrow.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Given your location, have you considered Liberty Sailing School too? I'm not trying to talk you out of any of the others, and I have no affiliation with any of the schools. Just thinking that it would be more convenient to drive to Philly versus driving to Brick. I wonder if Winter's Sailing Center doesn't have classes, too.

Anyway...welcome aboard!


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

jimgo said:


> I'm not trying to talk you out of any of the others...


Yeah, me neither. I'm sure they're all fine schools.


----------



## tangent (Feb 19, 2014)

I am glad you guys care enough to offer me suggestions. I may be a newbie to boating but not newbie to living  I think I can handle these choices. Thanks.


----------



## aquilla (Mar 3, 2014)

wow.. seems everyone likes people from New Jersey... got the most comments of all


----------



## mike95910 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi there! I bet you are freezing up in jersey right now!


----------

